# FET with drugs (3 years break)



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

My Husband and I have 3 embies on ice since 2007, time has flown and crunch time is coming on making a decision.  Due to our history we are rather nervous and not sure what route to take.  Has anyone had success with a frozen emybro transfer, not just the joy of pregnancy but it resulting in a healthy child?

Your thoughts would be appreciated.

Cheers

Roma


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Roma,

So sorry for what you have been through. Regarding the FET, i did 3 cycles and got pregnant on all 3, however 2 turned into chemical pregnancies.
On my 3rd go i had 2 defrosted and they both thawed perfectly, they were both 2 day 4 cell embies, and i am the proud mother of 2 very boistrous boys who will be 3 in July. I was 37 on egg collection, 38 on transfer and 39 when they were born, we also did icsi, they are both perfect and bang on for their age.
I understand how worried you must be, but be sure you will be well looked after by the medical proffesion with your history.
Good luck, i hope you are successful.


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi beach Baby

Thanks for your reply I am 38 this year too!  Thanks for your positive encouragement that 2 embies can really make a difference.

Roma


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me butting in but your thread has really given me hope.

Firstly beachbaby.. Gongrats on your boys... you really have given me hope! Thank you   

roma2006.. How you getting on? will you be doing medicated FET? I think I will.. I think to embies make all the difference which is why i'm all of a doings as to if my only 2 thaw!! 

I am 37 in June and am due to start FET in July after our last ICSI failed to give me a BFP   , not my choice but due to being under 37 I had to go with sET 8cell 3.4 (top grade is 4.4). I'm convinces now that by only having one transferred affected the success result.

We couldn't believe that were lucky enough to have two embies to freeze as we had so little eggs to start with. My main concern and worry is that a, One won't survive the thaw or both may not survive with possible loss of cells. At the time of freezing they were a 8 cell 3.4 & 7 cell 3.4.. I really understand the 3.4 bit! The embrol told me that 4.4 in Top Grade with no fragmintaion so I guess my have a little Frag!?!? I will ask more when we go for our follow up apt!

Anyhow I'd really like to ask you what your embie quality was and if your's lost cells and quality during the thaw? or did any if so how many not make the thaw? 

You see I'm trying to work out if I'm best to put my money towards a fresh ICSI or to use my little frozen muffins as they will only be 3 months old!

Look forward to hearing from you guys. xxx


----------

